# Almost lost his hand



## Groundman One (Aug 4, 2009)

A guy I know here in town, an odd job worker - and a bit of a maniac - was working with a guy who was using a saw and, apparently, walked up behind the guy with the saw, startled him or spoke to him or did something, and the guy with the saw _turned around_...

Ack!

Far as I know, 60 stiches to keep his hand on. I think he's going to be in the hospital for a while. Oh my.

Just happened yesterday. When I get more news I'll pass it on. 

_Please, Lord, protect us fools._ :angel:


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 4, 2009)

and that's why you never walk up to someone with a saw from behind

always in front - make eye contact - and always at a safe distance


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 4, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> and that's why you never walk up to someone with a saw from behind
> 
> always in front - make eye contact - and always at a safe distance



I'll do it with my climber and my boss. No one else. But we've been working together for over ten-years and we know how the other guy moves with the saw.

But you are still 100% correct.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 4, 2009)

I just can't beleive this happened yet again. Sure, its not wise to bug a guy running a saw but the guy running it should be a little less, uhm, jumpy?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 4, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I just can't beleive this happened yet again. Sure, its not wise to bug a guy running a saw but the guy running it should be a little less, uhm, jumpy?



agreed


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 4, 2009)

ouch tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## oregoncutter (Aug 5, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I just can't beleive this happened yet again. Sure, its not wise to bug a guy running a saw but the guy running it should be a little less, uhm, jumpy?


Years ago when I was chasing we had a guy that had done brush slashing, and thinning of small trees, before he got on with our logging crew, he was scary with a saw. I usaed to throw things at him and motion for him to shut it off before I would get within about 5ft from him. I finally booted him off the landing, and kept him away from the saws, before he damaged anyone or anything (it got me a firm cussing in Spanish but we got over it.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw my buddy at the grocery store after work. He's out of the hospital. I thought he was going to be in for days. Turns out it was 80 stitches! he said almost as many inside as outside, but he said only one tendon was cut. He's going to have to go through physio for a while when the bandages come off.

He explained what happened and was it ever useless. The other guy was cutting the rotten parts off a pine log and my buddy wanted him to stop, so he walked up behind him and was yelling "Stop cutting!" The the guy turned around and the saw hit the back of my buddy's hand twice!, making an X on the back of his hand. Ow!

I made him pose for a pic.  _(I can't seem to find the image link button.)_

http://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo215/GroundmanOne/IMG_0514.jpg


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't even to that to guys that I have been working with for a long time. It's crazy.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 6, 2009)

That was unfortunately a self inflicted injury I'm afraid...

When I do training I cut a long stick, like 5'...if I need to get a cutter's attention I tell them I will tap them on the back with it...sometimes I HAVE to stop them if they are doing something unsafe...yelling doesn't work and is untidy...so the stick keeps me out of range. (some of tham need a plank across the head...)

One guy I know has a nasty scar, 8" long across the top of his thigh from coming up behind a cutter who turned around with a running saw...imagine if it had been a bit higher...:jawdrop:


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

Bermie said:


> That was unfortunately a self inflicted injury I'm afraid...
> 
> When I do training I cut a long stick, like 5'...if I need to get a cutter's attention I tell them I will tap them on the back with it...sometimes I HAVE to stop them if they are doing something unsafe...yelling doesn't work and is untidy...so the stick keeps me out of range. (some of tham need a plank across the head...)
> 
> One guy I know has a nasty scar, 8" long across the top of his thigh from coming up behind a cutter who turned around with a running saw...imagine if it had been a bit higher...:jawdrop:



Bermie, no offense , but I don't take to a pokin very well and would be surprised to see the poor SOB that does. I think getting poked like that would cause me to turn and throw the saw at the would be poker. I don't think its wise to go round poking people, kinda the same advice I gave another lady the other day cept she wanted to go up to her neighsbors and say hi. Thing was her neighbor was a private gun range and had a locked gate across the drive and no tresspassing sign to boot. She said she was going to walk around the gate and go up. Well I dunno but I just advised her to call the number on the sign and tell them who she was and wanted to talk to the owner, you know, being neighbors she just might get a return phone call. I guess you just have to know how them private gun ranges work to understand but in anycase that's how to do it. You go in from the front and let them know you are there. I supposed you could apply this when you want to get the attention of one who is running a saw.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2009)

Bermie said:


> That was unfortunately a self inflicted injury I'm afraid...
> 
> When I do training I cut a long stick, like 5'...if I need to get a cutter's attention I tell them I will tap them on the back with it !!!!THEN RUN LIKE HELL!!!!...sometimes I HAVE to stop them if they are doing something unsafe...yelling doesn't work and is untidy...so the stick keeps me out of range. (some of tham need a plank across the head...)
> 
> One guy I know has a nasty scar, 8" long across the top of his thigh from coming up behind a cutter who turned around with a running saw...imagine if it had been a bit higher...:jawdrop:





I revised your post Bermie. But seriously. If there is guy who needs to be watched then stand in safe place within easy eye contact instead of coming from behind.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Bermie, no offense , but I don't take to a pokin very well and would be surprised to see the poor SOB that does. *I think getting poked like that would cause me to turn and throw the saw at the would be poker.* I don't think its wise to go round poking people, kinda the same advice I gave another lady the other day cept she wanted to go up to her neighsbors and say hi. Thing was her neighbor was a private gun range and had a locked gate across the drive and no tresspassing sign to boot. She said she was going to walk around the gate and go up. Well I dunno but I just advised her to call the number on the sign and tell them who she was and wanted to talk to the owner, you know, being neighbors she just might get a return phone call. I guess you just have to know how them private gun ranges work to understand but in anycase that's how to do it. You go in from the front and let them know you are there. I supposed you could apply this when you want to get the attention of one who is running a saw.



Priceless.


----------



## 046 (Aug 7, 2009)

very sad and self inflicted... there's no way I'd poke anyone running a saw from behind or otherwise. 

one another note... please do let us know how the Canadian healthcare system works on this. 

hope your friend gets well and regains use of his hand. 



Groundman One said:


> A guy I know here in town, an odd job worker - and a bit of a maniac - was working with a guy who was using a saw and, apparently, walked up behind the guy with the saw, startled him or spoke to him or did something, and the guy with the saw _turned around_...
> 
> Ack!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 8, 2009)

> ... please do let us know how the Canadian healthcare system works on this.



What are you wondering about our health care system? Its free. His hand will be fixed for free, physio will be free.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 8, 2009)

No offence taken...you are not there to see how it all works...the difference is this is training, the cutters know that they may get a tap on the back...not a POKE, they know that they may be asked to stop so this is not something that is being sprung on them unexpectedly. It was is a method that was passed on to me by my trainer and I find it effective. Often times I am observing someone's work from the back or side, not always the front.

I've tried the come from the front without the stick...but when a cutter has his eyes down watching the work, I have to get in too close, waving my hands before I can get his attention. And I hate yelling.

Another guy I know was helping someone with a saw cut up a tree that had collapsed across a busy road, he got too close trying to help pull branches, the guy with the saw didn't see or hear him till he was right there, stood up with the saw and, splat, cut the guy's hand by his thumb.


----------



## 046 (Aug 8, 2009)

to clarify... I'm in agreement with bermie on this. no way someone needs to bother anyone with a running chainsaw. unless it's an emergency. 

in that scenario the saw operator's feelings of getting poked with a stick or what ever to get his attention is secondary to him getting himself killed and/or doing a large amount of damage. 

most saw operators are wearing ear muffs and intently focused on what they are doing. so getting their attention will be difficult. hollering and jumping up and down most likely will not do it.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Bermie I was just laying it on kinda thick if ya know what I mean. Maybe instead of a poking stick you should get some of those electric dog collars for your training seminars?
I guess I can put up with a lot of crap but nobody had better poke me with nothing.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 9, 2009)

046 said:


> one another note... please do let us know how the Canadian healthcare system works on this.





Zombiechopper said:


> What are you wondering about our health care system? Its free. His hand will be fixed for free, physio will be free.



My buddy got cut on Saturday. The guy who owned the property drove him to the hospital. He was patched up pretty quick and transported to a major trauma center in the city, he spent at least one night there, not sure, and was then released. His physio starts in a few weeks.

So far, it hasn't cost him a cent, and as far as I know the physio is also covered.

Me and *Zombiechopper* are helping to pay for his care. We're part of the team, baby.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Dan, why not stand directly in front so you can really get his attention and if your really really lucky, catch the chain between your teeth as it flies off the bar cos he is inches deep in sand and gunning it. 

Or maybe you could just borrow Bermies stick....

All jesting aside I hope this guy heals up and that he doesnt make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, all kidding and second guessing aside, here's wishing a full recovery for your friend...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Hey Dan, why not stand directly in front so you can really get his attention and if your really really lucky, catch the chain between your teeth as it flies off the bar cos he is inches deep in sand and gunning it.
> 
> Or maybe you could just borrow Bermies stick....
> 
> All jesting aside I hope this guy heals up and that he doesnt make the same mistake twice.



Buddy, I don't go near nobody and they are pretty much on thier own once they start.


----------

